# Best way to convince flock to "move on"?



## tandarat (Aug 20, 2006)

We have been having problems with a flock of pigeons for probably 6-8 months now. We think someone on another street let their pets free (all too common around here), and they just sort of moved in. We live on 1/2 acre lots, and some of us have barns, tack sheds, etc. for our horses. In between the back of our houses runs an old, non-functional power line, where these birds tend to roost during the day. We, and our neighbor to our left, have become nesting grounds. The first pair killed off a nest of chickadee hatchlings (grrrr!), and tried to nest under our front porch. We were able to put up wire in that area, but had to leave an opening because the chickadees kept coming back and getting stuck behind the wire. This was enough for the pigeons to pull out and, though they do not nest there, they are roosting in this area. Argh. We had one pair nest on an outcropping next to our garage, and we didn't catch them in time, so let them raise their young. We have been knocking down nests daily since then, and often they will have a nest AND 1-2 eggs laid by next morning! ACKK! They are NOT getting the hint. They also have begun nesting next door, and have built at least one nest in their chimney (ours is covered with a screen).

I'm caring for one of the youngsters (who left the nest about a month ago) now because the neighbor behind us has resumed shooting the birds with a pellet gun. Our neighbor spoke with them about this months ago when they were missing birds and hitting our house and horses, but it looks like they've started again.

How can we get rid of these guys without hurting them? Before WNV, we had a LOT of crows, which seemed to keep the pigeon population down to a couople of pairs, which was fine. However, the crow population has been decimated over the past 2 years, and the pigeons seem to have taken their place. We have at least 2-3 dozen birds, now, and the mess is getting out of hand, not to mention they are in danger of serious injury, or worse, because of the idiot (who raises birds, btw) behind us. They have bird dogs...you'd think he'd be a decent shot, at least, so the birds wouldn't suffer, but he keeps breaking wings, backs, legs, etc., which means we have to explain to our daughter why these birds are hurt or dying in our yard. She's 2 2/2, and considers all the pigeons, especially the ones she watched grow up, "hers", and is very upset when we find dead birds in our yard.

I've considered trapping and moving the whole flock somewhere far away, but remembered that these are PIGEONS, and figure they'll probably find their way back. And it isn't like we are the only safe place...their is a riverbed with a wildlife preserve about a mile from here, with plenty of food and safe places to roost.....

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Michelle

Michelle


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I don't know where you*

live? but there are regulations regarding guns (pellet) or any other type guns and shooting them in residental areas...

When you mentioned that they killed "first pair killed off a nest of chickadee hatchlings (grrrr!)" Maybe I am wrong but I really have never heard of such a thing, as far as pigeons killing other birds off. And as for the crows and pigeons, I really don't think the crows kept your pigeon numbers down to a min.. The crows in my town live side by side with the local flocks of pigeons daily...

I would tell your neighbor to screen their chimney asap. It's a danger to all sorts of wildlife.. There must be a reason the pigeons are hanging out near you.. Someone is leaving bird food out for them to be nesting there... 

I would also turn your neighbor in for shooting the pigeons , call your local animal control and police dept... what he is doing to these innocent birds is a crime. 

good luck
Andi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Strange that you should consider that crows are less messy than pigeons. 

Strange too that you should have "killer pigeons", they are usually so gentle. Far gentler than crows, though here we love crows too.

If I were you I would learn to live in harmony with pigeons as you do with chickadees and crows, provide them with nesting boxes and replace their eggs with plastic ones. That would enable you to control and gradually reduce the size of the flock. 

As pigeon poop is the best organic fertiliser in the world I would capitalise on the "mess" and put it to good use.

I would also have a word with the trigger happy neighbour, I think that you will find that he is a far greater problem to the safety and well being of your family that any birds are.

Cynthia


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Ok, Firstly, I would have a word with your neighbour. I would remind them of the old addage of 'What goes up, must come down'. And discharging any kind of weapon in a residential area is reckless at best, and stupid at worst.
Because it is an air gun, I would not necessarily envolve law enforcement (If you are living in the States) as there are far more lethal weapons that your neighbour could employ, and using an air gun showes at least some consideration for what lies beyond the intended target.

I am very surprised to learn of Pigeons killing anything. In all of my years of dealing with them, I have _never_ heard of such an instance.

So, how to deal with the flock.... 
If your houses are as dispersed as you suggest, then so is the flock. I would suggest that you contact your neighbours, and ensure that nobody is feeding them.
I work in the middle of a large park. There has been a stable flock of 8-10 birds in a water tower at my office for the last year or so. Because there is no large handy food source to keep them hanging around.
Prime nest site? - Yes.
Lots of food? - No.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I, too, have never seen pigeons attack other birds and I've been watching them for years. In fact, I always notice they either share the food with other birds or they back away from other birds because they're more frightened of them than the other birds are of them - no matter how large or small those other birds are to them. I've seen sparrows scare them.

I would definitely report your neighbor. He sounds more dangerous than any of your other problems. Heaven forbid if he misses and hits a human...

I agree with the others. Find where the food source is coming from and see if by stopping it, it stops the birds from coming around. But I have a feeling that with a farm nearby, they'll always stick around.

If you can do like Cyro suggested and give them nesting boxes, you will have access to their eggs, preventing other pigeons from being born. That will reduce the population.


----------

